# Private Chef Salary



## shakferr (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi everyone:

I've been follow a few leads lately that are for private chef positions. I searched previous threads to find out about the going rates and salary but a few of them are from 2002 and I was wondering if the rates have changed since then?

I have an interview this Friday for a part time private chef position (2-3 per week). They want dinner only and the standard shopping, cooking, serving and cleanup. The second interview is for a full time position cooking for a family. Not sure if this one is for all 3 meals or just lunch and dinner since I haven't had an opportunity to get all the details yet.

Can you please help me with the going rate and salary for both of these positions. I want to be give a fair rate but of course make money at the same time. 

The jobs are in New York City if this helps.

Thank you!


----------



## mredikop (Dec 6, 2006)

My buddy Jim Huff is an APPCA member and he covers Metro New York.

Here is a link to his services page which breaks down his costs. Might be a solid guide line.

http://www.travelingculinaryartist.com/service.php


----------



## morffin (May 4, 2006)

$ 200 per diem would be an average start point for a light schedule job.........$300+ for dinners only in Manhattan also average for good chefs.


----------



## shakferr (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you both so much for your feedback! 

I appreciate your answers.


----------

